# Strange PC Lag



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

First off, I am not sure if this is the correct sub forum to post this problem; please move the thread to the appropriate place if need be.

I recently built a new pc by myself about five months ago. Until today I did not have any issues whatsoever. It seems when I load something, my pc will receive massive lag spikes that will cause everything on the screen to be frozen and unresponsive. However, I can still move around my mouse cursor but clicking has no effect. The freeze time lasts anywhere from 15 seconds to over a minute. This is also apparent when I try to play Starcraft II. For those familiar with the game whenever I build something and load up a new unit/building sprite I would get a lag spike that causes my screen to freeze. After about 30 secs everything returns to normal. The system boot time has also been affected by this issue. Before today, my boot time was about 10-15 seconds. Now when booting up there is a black screen for about 2-3 minutes before moving onto the windows logo screen with progress wheel. Even as I type this thread I have received two different sporadic lag spikes. One lag freezes everything but I am still able to type.The words just appear after lag spike is gone. The second lag gives me a not responding error with firefox and a progress wheel on my cursor. Chrome has also been greatly affected by the lag spikes to the point that is usable. On a typical day I use chrome to listen to music via youtube while I play sc2. I have since uninstalled Chrome.

In terms of malware and viruses, I ran Windows Defender and Malwarebyte scans. Both came out clean. My friend suggested that it might be a hard drive problem so I downloaded Crystaldrivemark to test my hdd performance. Seq speeds were about ~150 for both read and write. Prime95 ran with no noticeable issues. Memtest86 showed no errors after one pass. All drivers should be up to date.

While monitoring the lag issue I noticed that during lag spikes there is a high disk activity. During one lag instance the process Service host: Local System (Network Restricted) showed high usage. In other lag instances disk usage was at 100% but there were no notable processes.

















Does anyone have any ideas what this issue could be? I am really confused as to where the problems stems. If anyone has any advice I would greatly appreciate it.

Temperatures seem to be fine. CPU at idle is ~35-40. CPU at 100% is ~65. GPU at idle is ~31.
PC specs for reference:
CPU: Intel i5 4670k (Has not been overclocked)
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Pro4 
GPU: EVGA 750ti FTW
HDD: Western Digital Blue Caviar 1TB
PSU: XFX TS550
OS: Windows 8.1 64bit

Please let me know if any additional information is needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It appears to me - because of this



> Until today I did not have any issues whatsoever


and especially this 


> Before today, my boot time was about 10-15 seconds. Now when booting up there is a black screen for about 2-3 minutes before moving onto the windows logo screen with progress wheel


that we must be looking for something that has occurred be it a windows update - a driver update - a software program that has been installed/changed etc. in the last couple of days

Presuming the computer is UEFI with GPT the motherboard must support fast startup and ELAM - early launch anti-malware
My first guess/evaluation is - have you installed any program that has offered as part of the download - on an OPT OUT rather than an OPT-IN a free trial of some manner of anti-malware - firewall etc.

Click startup tab please on task manager
what is listed please

and also on Processes as per your screenshot those you show are windows processes
what apps and background processes are there please


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply macboat.
After running memtest86 my boot times have actually returned to normal. However, I still receive sporadic lag spikes that freeze everything when browsing the internet, opening programs on my desktop, and playing games. I have no installed any program that offered free trials. I did however download crystaldrivemark after my pc started to act up which gave me the trovia browser malware which has since been removed by malware bytes. I believe my MOBO does have fast boot but I have not altered anything in my bios since my first boot.

These are the most recent windows updates on my computer:









Startup tab:









Apps and Processes:

























Also, I have startisback installed so I never use the windows tile page.
Let me know if you need any other information. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Memtest cannot possibly - in any manner be responsible for returning boot times to a previous state
All memtest does, albeit it is a marvellous utility is to write and read various types of data to and from the ram and test the memory


Its report of an error - whilst not always realised is until the address of the error is found and confirmed not necessarily the physical ram as it test all memory - processor etc.


So we need to look somewhere else as it has NOT been fixed by Memtest which should always be run for at least two complete passes each pass consisting of 8 tests


Fast startup - control panel - power options - choose what power button does on left pane - if fast startup is on it will be checked under shutdown settings


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying memtest86. Would you suggest I run memtest86 again for at least two complete passes?

Under shutdown settings "turn on fast startup (recommended)" is on.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On your screenshot of update history post 3
an update -optional KB2984006 was installed
1. Create restore point 
REBOOT
2. Go back to update history click the link at the top of that page - view installed updates
3. UNINSTALL that update
4. REBOOT and test


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

I followed your instructions and uninstalled the optional update. So far, I have only experienced one notable freeze while trying to recreate similar lag spikes by alt tabbing in and out during a starcraft match while playing music from youtube/firefox. Other than this instance, things seem normal... I will give it some more time before marking this as solved. In the mean time, would you suggest I turn off automatic window updates? Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off 
It is 0137 in UK
I am reasonably certain it is not a ram fault

However in answer to your question YES you should run memtest for the two complete passes

Here is the guidance for running it 
1. Ensure you have the latest
Starting from MemTest86 v5, the code was re-written to support self booting from the newer UEFI platform. UEFI is able to provide additional services that is unavailable in BIOS, such as graphical, mouse and file system support. The software (Free Edition) still remains free to use without restrictions.

2. Please see troubleshooting memory errors
http://www.memtest86.com/technical.htm

3. Depending on your ram configuration and ensuring you have a stick of ram in the DIMM slot that must be populated to boot - you are best testing ONE stick at a time - as it is obviously NOT a ram configuration problem otherwise you would have had problems from the start


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

RE your last which appeared to me just as I posted my - post 8
YES - you must otherwise it will of course reinstall, so set them - updates for notify and I will choose - that is always better if you have the knowledge as of course some of the updates offered are simply because you have windows 8.1 - for instance if you do not ever use Remote Desktop for example - there is absolutely NO benefit in installing an update for it

I have now GONE - goodnight
Hope you do not mind me mentioning - whatever you try always establish a restore point FIRST
Also ONLY EVER try and test ONE possibility at a time - otherwise you will never know what was the problem


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

I will try to run memtest86 again following you instructions if I do experience anymore freeze/lag spikes. Thanks again, goodnight.


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

Updates:

Since uninstalling the windows update there has still been lag only experienced during recent times. However, for the most part performance has improved. During one one notable lag spike which lasted about a minute or two the following error error message appeared on a dark grey background:

*"plugin-container.exe - App Error
The exception breakpoint
a breakpoint has been reached 0x80000003 occured in the application location 0x723f14N"
*I believe that this was startisback that crashed. Note this is first time since I installed it about five months ago.

When using firefox, the application frequently gives "Not Responding" on the top. In one instance, while loading a webpage I tried openning task manager by right clicking the taskbar. This proved to be a bad idea because my computer froze. I solved this by pressing ctrl+alt+del which gave me a black screen after a minute or two of unresponsiveness which then led to the grey task manger option screen that allowed me to open the task manager. I also tried to reinstall chrome but the application still does feel like it used to in terms of speed. For both browsers boot time is severely increased after opening for first time, closing, and reopening the browser.

In addition, I performed a system check for corrupt files via cmd.exe and this is what came out...








I have attached the log.

Overall, my pc _feels _lethargic as if I have a virus or my pc has aged significantly. Before the last ~48 hours my pc has always been snappy and relatively quick. I am not sure if this is all coincidental or if the windows update was NOT the root of my problems.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

At an admin command prompt run this cmd

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

I recommend you copy and paste it as spacing is critical
It may well appear to hang at 20 and 80% 
please do not use the computer for anything else whilst it is running

Hopefully it will report health is restored
REBOOT
and re rerun the system file check

what does that now report please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not know if that WD Caviar Blue is new with the system but irrespective of the fact that Windows 8.1 self monitors the drive I recommend a chkdsk /r


from an admin cmd prompt


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

so I ran the command you posted which I believe fixed the corrupt files:








A second system scan after reboot identified no issues.

This WD Caviar Blue is not new. It was the original hard drive I made my first boot with. Adding to that, none of my pc hardware is new. I have yet to remove or add any hardware since the build.

chkdsk /r took about 3 1/2 hours to complete. When my pc booted after the scan, I opened firefox followed by task manager. While looking at the task manager tabs I believe "explorer.exe" crashed. Taskbar, desktop icons, and wallpaper disappeared leaving me with a blank screen. It reappeared after about 30 seconds. I then proceeded to test an online starcraft II match with a youtube video running... again I experienced screen freezes when loading units and buildings.

Is there anything else I could do to fix this...?


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

By the way, is there any standard way of testing for lag?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As chkdsk /r took 
chkdsk /r took about 3 1/2 hours to complete


is there now a log in event viewer


control panel 
admin tools
event viewer
on left pane expand windows logs
click application log
when that loads
on right pane click find
type 
wininit (note spelling please)
click find next
check that the log found is the chkdsk
click copy right pane
select as text
and paste to reply


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is the event log:
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 10/7/2014 7:31:57 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Daniel
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
217600 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5938 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
309662 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 714 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 714 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 714 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
46032 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
39017320 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91840000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91841000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91842000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91842000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91843000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91844000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91845000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91845000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91846000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91847000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91848000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91848000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91849000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91849000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91850000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91861000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91862000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91863000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91863000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91864000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91864000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91865000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91865000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91866000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91866000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91867000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91867000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91868000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91868000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91869000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91869000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186d000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91870000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91870000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91871000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91871000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91872000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91872000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91873000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91873000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91874000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91874000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91875000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91875000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91876000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91876000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91877000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91877000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91878000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91878000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91879000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91879000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187d000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91880000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91880000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91881000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91882000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91883000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91883000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91884000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91885000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91884000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91884000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91886000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91887000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91886000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91888000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91888000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91889000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188b000 for 0x2000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91890000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91890000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91891000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91891000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91892000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91893000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91894000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91894000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91895000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91895000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91896000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91896000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91897000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91897000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91898000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91898000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91899000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91899000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a0000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a0000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a1000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a1000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a2000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a2000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a3000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a3000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a4000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a6000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a7000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a9000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a7000 for 0x2000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918aa000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918aa000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ab000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ac000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ad000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ad000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ae000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ae000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918af000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b0000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b1000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b1000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b2000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b3000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b4000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b7000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b4000 for 0x3000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91988000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91997000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91998000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919a8000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b4000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919a8000 for 0xc000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b5000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b5000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b6000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b6000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b7000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b7000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b8000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b8000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b9000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b9000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919ba000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919ba000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bb000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bc000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bd000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bd000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919be000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bf000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c0000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c0000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c1000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c1000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c2000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c2000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c3000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c3000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c4000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-10-08T02:31:57.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>7611</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Daniel</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
217600 file records processed.

File verification completed.
5938 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
309662 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 714 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 714 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 714 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
46032 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
39017320 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91840000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91841000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91842000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91842000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91843000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91844000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91845000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91845000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91846000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91847000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91848000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91848000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91849000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91849000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9184e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91850000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91861000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91862000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91863000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91863000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91864000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91864000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91865000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91865000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91866000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91866000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91867000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91867000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91868000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91868000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91869000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91869000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186d000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9186f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91870000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91870000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91871000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91871000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91872000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91872000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91873000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91873000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91874000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91874000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91875000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91875000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91876000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91876000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91877000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91877000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91878000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91878000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91879000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91879000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187d000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9187f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91880000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91880000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91881000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91882000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91883000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91883000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91884000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91885000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91884000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91884000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91886000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91887000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91886000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91888000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91888000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91889000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188b000 for 0x2000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9188f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91890000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91890000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91891000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91891000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91892000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91893000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91894000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91894000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91895000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91895000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91896000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91896000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91897000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91897000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91898000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91898000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91899000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91899000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189a000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189f000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x9189f000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a0000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a0000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a1000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a1000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a2000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a2000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a3000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a3000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a4000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a6000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a7000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a9000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918a7000 for 0x2000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918aa000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918aa000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ab000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ac000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ad000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ad000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ae000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918ae000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918af000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b0000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b1000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b1000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b2000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b3000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b4000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b7000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x918b4000 for 0x3000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91988000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91997000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x91998000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919a8000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b4000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919a8000 for 0xc000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b5000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b5000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b6000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b6000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b7000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b7000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b8000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b8000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b9000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919b9000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919ba000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919ba000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bb000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bc000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bd000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bd000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919be000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919bf000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c0000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c0000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c1000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c1000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c2000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c2000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c3000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c3000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x919c4000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

On a side note, my first cold boot this morning greeted me with a black screen. I was not paying attention so I am unsure if this occurred after or before the windows boot screen. A cursor was available to move around and occasionally a progress wheel would pop up next to the cursor. This lasted about 15 minutes before I decided to manually reboot.

Also new windows updates are available but I will hold off on them unless you recommend I install them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That chkdsk is bad news - in fact very bad news

Either the disk is failing fast OR you have another hardware fault

1. DATA Backup of what you value is an urgent matter and IMHO you should attend to it immediately

2. As it is a Western Digital caviar run this
NOTE - NOT until you have secured your data
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=606&sid=2&lang=en

I recommend the QUICK TEST on the Windows version

NOTE the extended MAY just push it over the edge and if you do select the repair function be aware of this
For the EXTENDED TEST, if bad sectors are detected, a repair option will be provided to fix any correctable errors. However, data stored in the bad sectors will be lost, thus this function must be used with caution.

AND it is NOT really a repair it is a sticking plaster on a cut that requires stitches - so to speak


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

Well at least we identified one cause...
I will get back to you after running the software.


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

I do not see a QUICK TEST option. Are you referring to "click (desktop icon) to run test" ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Affirmative


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

Running quick test I receive this error:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

select C


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

It is only allowing me to select physical drives


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

HOW many actual disks - hard drives are there in the computer


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

If i understand the question correctly, I only have one hard drive. Which is the WD caviar blue 1 TB


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes that is what I meant
re the post of the result of the quick test
http://community.wd.com/t5/Desktop-Mobile-Drives/Quick-Test-on-drive-did-not-complete/td-p/334865

YOU have a choice - you can either try the extended test - being PLEASE fully aware of the caution I mentioned OR you can accept now that the drive OR something else is seriously wrong

I recommend irrespective of which you decide that you DO backup whatever you can

I doubt if it will make an image for you to transfer to the new hard drive - if that is the way we are going - I strongly suspect it is the drive

If you HAVE an external and you HAVE NOT done so go Control Panel File History 
system image on lower left corner

If it will make the image and it is a big IF - then the new hard drive will of course have the errors, but they will not be REAL errors caused by the failing drive and all being well they can then be repaired with a chkdsk /f
and any bad sectors that are recorded can be reset with a special chkdsk cmd

BEFORE you do anything open the case and check the connections to the drive - especially the data cable and of course make a good general check for any signs of something amiss

Also I recommend that MEMTEST - sorry FORGOT you have already run it - do not really see it as necessary NOW in view of the chkdsk and the WD Diag for Windows result


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Can we go back to that chkdsk
It should be a five stage check
After the stage 4
We should have the summary of results as here

 THIS is only an example


Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xb72b79000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xb72b79000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 84731
of name \Users\Yuichiro\AppData\Local\CRASHD~1\FIREFO~1.DMP.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x371000 for 0x8000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x371000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 136186
of name \Users\Yuichiro\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\IB3C74~1.DEF\SESSIO~2.JS.
259056 files processed.

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
39565793 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
Adding 2 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

209715199 KB total disk space.
50967740 KB in 215555 files.
114748 KB in 32707 indexes.
32 KB in bad sectors.
369507 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
158263172 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
52428799 total allocation units on disk.
39565793 allocation units available on disk.

SO PLEASE go back and check event viewer and make sure there is not that remaining section missing from yours

IT COULD be that there were so many read failures that stage 5 could not be executed


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

It seems that stage 5 is missing from the log. The last entry is shown here:









In terms of backing up data, there is nothing of real importance to me on the disk. I ONLY use this desktop for browsing the web and playing pc games. All my work is completed on my macbook.

I too suspect that it is the hard disk. If I perform the extended test will there be any chance of "saving" my disk? It seems to me I will just have to replace it or go through RMA.

Also, should I perform the memtest before the extended test if I choose that route?


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

I checked the connections and both sata and power cables seem to be secure. All other connections appear to be fine as well.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. It does appear that the chkdsk could not be completed
I have NEVER seen so many read failures

2. As I said - just in case


> BEFORE you do anything open the case and check the connections to the drive - especially the data cable and of course make a good general check for any signs of something amiss


3. I presume you have the means to reinstall 8

4. Please see my edit on the MEMTEST question -on my post 28 - last para

5. If you have looked at the link I sent post 28 - it maybe that the extended test will confirm it for you
As to will it SAVE the disk - as I said - a sticking plaster on a gaping wound

BUT - I nor indeed anyone else can answer question - it could send it over the edge

*WERE it to be me - I would take out that drive and put in another drive, I would then install any OS I had available*
*If that works without problems - then we have more or less confirmed it is the drive*
*If that OS on the other drive develops problems and the chkdsk results are similar then we must be looking at some other hardware defect*


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

I purchased the Windows 8.1 system builder disc so I am hoping I can reuse that. As far as I am aware, the only downside to system builder is that it locks to your mobo. Maybe you have more information on this.

Replacing the disk might actually take me a week or two to obtain a new one. I might just boldly try the extended test for the time being. In any case, I will keep you updated if anything new arises. Thanks for your help thus far.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes it is locked to the Motherboard 
Good luck with it - lets just hope I am right and it is only the WD hard disk
Please do keep me posted
Regards
Macboatmaster


----------



## xofmf (Aug 16, 2009)

The extended test failed after four hours. Looks like I'll have to get a new hard drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed - good luck with it


----------

